# Inbee Park Eases her way to Kraft Nabisco Victory



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before the 2013 season started I posted my top 30 predictions for LPGA Player of the Year. 
My pick as winner was none other than Inbee Park. Inbee is making me look very good now, winning her second tournament already this year. 

Inbee won this season's first major championship quite easily, with a 4 stroke victory over So Yeon Ryu. 
The issue was never in doubt. Starting the day with a 3 stroke lead over Lizette Salas, and a 6 stroke lead over six other golfers, Inbee put an end to this championship very early. Inbee birdied the first hole while Salas would record a double bogey, and the three stroke lead became six very quickly. From there on in everyone else would be playing for second place. The only question was how many strokes ahead of the field she would be when she jumped into Poppie's Pond. 

For full story: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Inbee Park Eases Her Way to Kraft Nabisco Championship Victory


----------

